# In the Belly of the Organ of Notre-Dame



## StrE3ss (Feb 20, 2019)

Have listen this documentary, not really familiar with organ but what a majestic instrument so comlex so gigantic.






Cant you share me record that you love from the Organ of Notre-Dame.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.amoeba.com/three-centur...ame-de-paris-cd-olivier-latry/albums/2961689/

My personal favorite.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I am so grateful that the Notre Dame organ survived the fire. It may not be Cavaille-Coll's greatest achievement, but a fine instrument it is nonetheless. I just hope they can make the repairs faithfully. Cathedral organs are notoriously difficult to record, and Notre Dame's is no exception.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

A news report said the organ's modern electric pump assembly needs replaced , and then all the pipes require removal and cleaning . The cathedral acoustics could be much improved now the roof is gone .


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Almost a year on and still not very much improvement.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> A news report said the organ's modern electric pump assembly needs replaced , and then all the pipes require removal and cleaning . The cathedral acoustics could be much improved now the roof is gone .


The plan, of course, is to replace the roof.

I've been curious as to the cause of the fire, speculating that the electrical system was likely a patchwork of wires dating back to the dawn of the electrical age.

Indeed, a CNN news report from June 2019 says, "The catastrophic fire at the Notre Dame Cathedral could have been caused by a burning cigarette or an electrical malfunction, French prosecutors said Wednesday. ... Prosecutors are now looking into the possibility of negligence and said they were opening a judicial investigation"/

Travel + Leisure echoed the same probably causes: "Paris prosecutor Remy Heitz told reporters this week the cause of the fire was likely due to negligence, which could mean the flick of a cigarette at the wrong place, or a simple electrical misalignment. "

The Cathedral was undergoing some renovations: The renovations presented a fire risk from sparks, short-circuits, and heat from welding (roof repairs involved cutting, and welding lead sheets resting on timber). Normally, no electrical installations were allowed in the roof space due to the extreme fire risk, and experts said it was well known that a fire in the roof would be almost impossible to control.

Investigators did discover cigarette butts on the renovation scaffolding, though. Le Bras Frères (the roofing company) confirmed its workers had smoked cigarettes, contrary to regulations, but denied that a cigarette butt could have started the fire.

In spite of this, investigators thought the cause of the fire was more likely an electrical fault than a cigarette.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Notre Dame will not get it's organ back before 2024

The grand organ has been painstakingly removed from the fire-damaged cathedral in a process that is two months ahead of schedule. But the work of restoration will take at least four years, maybe more.


----------

